
How to get input from a flashplayer game to make a bot? (No visual input) - monsy_jr
Hey guys,<p>Recently, I made a bot which can play the game &quot;Snake&quot;, with only visual inputs.<p>this game: --&gt;&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.speeleiland.nl&#x2F;snake.htm<p>But the problem is, sometimes it&#x27;s kind of laggy . 
The visual input, a sort of stream of printscreens of a certain part of my screen (the game) is too heavy.<p>I was wondering if there is a way to get the location of the head of the snake during the game, leaked out of the webbased game. So I can write a bot with that live information, which is constantly up-to-date.<p>I probably would write the code in Python, so can I extract that information (location of head of snake) out of the flash player and use it in Python code ?
======
sbierwagen
[http://stackoverflow.com/](http://stackoverflow.com/)

